

A rare interview with the mathematician who cracked Wall Street - hemapani
http://www.ted.com/talks/jim_simons_a_rare_interview_with_the_mathematician_who_cracked_wall_street

======
adenadel
If you found this interview interesting, there is a longer interview that goes
into most of the same topics as well as several others here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNznD9hMEh0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNznD9hMEh0)

